# Time to start seriously looking to move - Need advice on employment



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I always went on holiday many times to a small place called Almoradi (Not far from Alicante). I instantly fell in love with the culture and way of life in these small Spanish towns and the appeal of moving is getting bigger and bigger for me, I'm just worried about finding work.

I'm 24, have no commitments or ties in the UK, I have money saved up and I work in the railway industry and have done so for 6 years. I know very, very basic Spanish, however, I'd put the hours in learning it while I'm here if I had the chance to move, I have no issue or problem regards moving except a job. Everything I see regarding employment in Spain is doom and gloom so I feel as though why would anybody employ me when their are Spanish people struggling for work, I came here looking for any kind of information/advice/help so any comments are greatly appreciated


----------



## richywylie (Feb 13, 2017)

If you want your dream enough you'll find a way of making it happen. Write to do lists, plan it with military precision.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm starting to plan it now, over the last few days it's all i've been focusing on, it wouldn't be too difficult for me, no house, no kids etc, I'd just have to hand my notice in at work, but literally the only thing bugging me is work, I even know the area well of where I'd like to go, I'd rent a place there, I'd work anywhere tbh as long as I could afford to live, I'd settle for that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> I'm starting to plan it now, over the last few days it's all i've been focusing on, it wouldn't be too difficult for me, no house, no kids etc, I'd just have to hand my notice in at work, but literally the only thing bugging me is work, I even know the area well of where I'd like to go, I'd rent a place there, I'd work anywhere tbh as long as I could afford to live, I'd settle for that


I don't believe that if you work hard enough at anything you'll make it happen as richywylie has said. I think there's plenty of scope for failure and terrible disappointment if you set yourself up like that.
However, you're young and it's the right time for you to make a move because as you say you haven't got anyone else to think about and no great responsibilities. You could give it a try, couldn't you?
I'd come over for a couple of weeks and see if it were possible to find any work. If you find something, then you could hand your notice in, but you'll need to think carefully about the pros and cons - about what you're giving up and what you'll be going to. 
As things are here you're in the age group that has the highest unemployment, at around 50%, so if you get work it's likely to be poorly paid and with precarious conditions, so are you prepared to give up the job you have and the security that it gives you?
Only you can say, and only you can decide whether to give it a go or not


----------



## richywylie (Feb 13, 2017)

Pesky Wesky I did not make myself clear. Follow your dreams, but plan to make it happen. Do lists, like why I can and why I cannot make it happen. It will either confirm that is possible or not.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

:deadhorse:


Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't believe that if you work hard enough at anything you'll make it happen as richywylie has said. I think there's plenty of scope for failure and terrible disappointment if you set yourself up like that.
> However, you're young and it's the right time for you to make a move because as you say you haven't got anyone else to think about and no great responsibilities. You could give it a try, couldn't you?
> I'd come over for a couple of weeks and see if it were possible to find any work. If you find something, then you could hand your notice in, but you'll need to think carefully about the pros and cons - about what you're giving up and what you'll be going to.
> As things are here you're in the age group that has the highest unemployment, at around 50%, so if you get work it's likely to be poorly paid and with precarious conditions, so are you prepared to give up the job you have and the security that it gives you?
> Only you can say, and only you can decide whether to give it a go or not


That's very solid advice and a great way to put things into perspective 

As I said, I've been over on holiday many times, love the place, the culture, the laid back lifestyle, it suits me, I've been thinking about going out this summer and treat as a "get my foot in the door" holiday, where I spend alot of time speaking to people, getting to know if/where any jobs are going etc

I have zero responsibility and zero reason to stay here tbh, so I certainly could come and try actually living there, even if only for a few years, I've spent the last few years grafting away, working 95% of weekends, saving my money etc, I wouldn't mind a break from all that, to actually work normal hours, even if it is poorly paid, as long as I could afford to live I wouldn't care, I'm not going to further my career, but for a new chapter in life, a memory, an experience

I believe I have a better mindset than many my age in terms of working, so I'm not setting setting myself up to fail so to speak, however, I do understand the task I face getting a job still, it's a thought that simply won't go away and I have a serious opportunity now to do it, it's just the job bit that scares me a little


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

If you can't get a job offer in Spain, plan B could be to notice a skill shortage there, then get trained up in Blighty, get some experience, then move.

Or just wing it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Jack92 said:


> I always went on holiday many times to a small place called Almoradi (Not far from Alicante). I instantly fell in love with the culture and way of life in these small Spanish towns and the appeal of moving is getting bigger and bigger for me, I'm just worried about finding work.
> 
> I'm 24, have no commitments or ties in the UK, I have money saved up and I work in the railway industry and have done so for 6 years. I know very, very basic Spanish, however, I'd put the hours in learning it while I'm here if I had the chance to move, I have no issue or problem regards moving except a job. Everything I see regarding employment in Spain is doom and gloom so I feel as though why would anybody employ me when their are Spanish people struggling for work, I came here looking for any kind of information/advice/help so any comments are greatly appreciated


It's difficult to learn Spanish when based in the UK. If possible it's better to spend a couple of weeks each year doing an intensive Spanish course at an academy in Spain somewhere. They can be quite fun and you get a lot of local insight, and context for what you are learning.

If you can spend a couple of years improving your Spanish then you might be in a position to look for work in Spain, but you'll also need to decide which sector to target, which will almost certainly be one where your native English will count for something. Such as teaching or tourism. Then you'll need to target the areas where the work is, and it probably won't be small Spanish villages I'm afraid (although there are a few dedicated to teaching English).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> That's very solid advice and a great way to put things into perspective
> 
> ...


I think you're right to let it scare you a bit - it should! But you may have a chance, a lucky break and it would certainly be an experience....
I like what you've written above; I'd just say don't think that you're going to work less hours necessarily. Spaniards put in long hours.
Save​


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Roland_O said:


> If you can't get a job offer in Spain, plan B could be to notice a skill shortage there, then get trained up in Blighty, get some experience, then move.
> 
> Or just wing it.
> 
> ...


One of my recent searches on Google was exactly that, in which field is best to apply in spain, basically where there is some sort of shortage of applicants


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Chopera that's very useful information regarding coming over and doing the intensive Spanish, I like that idea alot

Pesky wesky I should probably explain better, I'm not actively seeking less hours to work, I work every hour going, what I was trying to say is, I'm not looking at spain as a stepping stone to earn more money or suddenly become an overnight success in my career, I'm coming to enjoy the lifestyle, the weather, the culture and just the general vibe of Spain, as it is so different to the UK, I we're just meaning I work alot in this money driven country, I'm not afraid to work, I just believe that the way the Spanish view money/work etc is different to English


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I moved to Spain in my early thirties with a similar idea that I'd earn less but something else would compensate for it (weather, cheaper cost of living, life being more relaxed, etc). It didn't really work out like that, at least not for the first 4 years or so. It's not so cheap as to compensate for the lower pay, and if you spend all day at work during the week and then find you have to count the pennies a bit more at the weekends, you really do question why you are doing it. In the end things worked out and I'm still here, but that was mainly down to me eventually getting a better job, and a few other things falling into place. If that hadn't happened I'd have probably gone back.

Based on my experience I'd still say go for it, especially as you are young and I think people should experiment when they can, but expect it to be a struggle. In fact I would almost recommend starting off in a big city like Madrid, where there are more opportunities, and then you can move on somewhere else once you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Chopera said:


> I moved to Spain in my early thirties with a similar idea that I'd earn less but something else would compensate for it (weather, cheaper cost of living, life being more relaxed, etc). It didn't really work out like that, at least not for the first 4 years or so. It's not so cheap as to compensate for the lower pay, and if you spend all day at work during the week and then find you have to count the pennies a bit more at the weekends, you really do question why you are doing it. In the end things worked out and I'm still here, but that was mainly down to me eventually getting a better job, and a few other things falling into place. If that hadn't happened I'd have probably gone back.
> 
> Based on my experience I'd still say go for it, especially as you are young and I think people should experiment when they can, but expect it to be a struggle. In fact I would almost recommend starting off in a big city like Madrid, where there are more opportunities, and then you can move on somewhere else once you feel more comfortable.


I understand what you're saying about somewhere bigger like Madrid or Barcelona, I'd imagine I'd get on alot better with me not knowing Spanish yet, plus I'd imagine there are more opportunities for work 

Do you mind sharing your story/experience of how you made the move and what happened in regards to you ending up staying etc ? I'm interested


----------



## unhygienix (Oct 15, 2016)

Chopera said:


> Then you'll need to target the areas where the work is, and it probably won't be small Spanish villages I'm afraid (although there are a few dedicated to teaching English).


Did I understand you correctly -there are a few villages in Spain dedicated to teaching English??


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

You are young. I suppose what's the worst that can happen. What are the chances of you getting employment back in the U.K. If it does not go to plan? 

Few points

Have you thought about healthcare, one of the biggest stumbling blocks for many potential immigrants here plus residency requirements

If you were married with kids etc I'd recommend caution, but as long as you can deal with the worst that can happen i.e. Return home, then enjoy the possibility of freedom of movement before the Brexit stuff potentially kicks in. Go for it 

Good luck


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

At least the rail industry is quite active in Spain (I work in rail in Spain), but you don't say what you actually do!

Of course, if you want to work in a big rail company, the big cities / industrial centers are where you need to look.

Have you thought about approaching an international rail company present in the UK to see if they have any opportunities which involve relocating to Spain?

CAF are investing a lot in the UK at the moment...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it is all very well talking about hard work and dreams etc but unfortunately this modern day positivism ( imported from USA) can lead to some dismal outcomes. Everyone has the possibility of winning the lottery but that possibility doesn't reduce the statistical likelihood of winning.
Spain has huge employment problems for young people. Large numbers of Spanish youths have relocated to the UK to work in fairly low paid jobs that UK citizens simply refuse to do. The chances of finding work that will support you let alone allow you to enjoy the "laid back" Spanish culture is quite low. In fact without high level Spanish forget it. Too many UK people are here thinking that because they worked in specialised UK work sectors finding such work is easy here. The only Brits I have met who can support themselves and are employed speak Spanish. Yes there are some that have their own businesses aligned with the UK but that usually requires some type of investment and autonomo status.
If you don't have work within 90 days then in theory you should leave. Prior to Brexit this doesn't happen but watch out things will change..To get health care you have to contribute to the social security system. You can't do this without a work contract or autonomo. Residencia is also required and without work you will have to prove you have a personal income of more or less 600 euros a month. So bear all this in mind. Twenty years ago when I first came we all had free health care, residency was a kind of option as we were all part of the then new European Union and many people were simply paid in the "black". Tax was easily avoided and houses were regularly devalued and paid for in cash to reduce CGT ,plus value etc. Things have changed a lot since then. Many countries seem reluctant to accept the idea of free movement of people hence the occurrence of Brexit. Young people have allowed their opportunities to be destroyed by the small mindedness of an older generation uncomfortable with the new world. The UK government is catering to this new class of voter irrespective of the waste and destruction it will cast over Britain. It's time young people became engaged in politics and fight for the world they will grow up in that has a future not one that is based on the past.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks guys all very useful info to take on board, exactly what I was looking for, I think maybe a misconception by a few on here is that people believe I'm just thinking "oh I'll move to spain and everything will work out" I visited many times and made friends over there who are from the UK and had many discussions about moving etc, they told me that wages aren't very good, cost of living isn't quite that low, health care and all that, so I'm fully aware of alot of these things and I understand it will be hard work, but that's why I came here, looking for people's input who have maybe made the move and I'd like to know their experiences 

I don't expect to go to spain and not learn Spanish, it's simply early stages for me and I'm just starting to piece a few things together in my head about it all

Regarding work now, ye I work in the rail industry which is pretty mixed what I do, I do depot based work for my company plus I also do track work, I have all relevant tickets and cards that allow me to work on track plus a few extras, but thanks for the recommendation on the rail industry, I'd like to know more about where you work and how you got your job in the rail industry in spain overandout ?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Jack92 said:


> I understand what you're saying about somewhere bigger like Madrid or Barcelona, I'd imagine I'd get on alot better with me not knowing Spanish yet, plus I'd imagine there are more opportunities for work
> 
> Do you mind sharing your story/experience of how you made the move and what happened in regards to you ending up staying etc ? I'm interested


Around 2001 I started taking an interest in Spain, started learning Spanish in evening classes and doing the odd few weeks each year in Spanish academies (Granada, Barcelona, Madrid). In 2003 I was seeing a Spanish girl so I decided to move to Madrid with her to see if I could find any work. I found a low paid job as a programmer within a couple of months, which was quicker than I thought as I still couldn't speak much Spanish, but it was an English speaking office. I did that for 3 years but then changed jobs a couple if times to earn more money and work in a more Spanish environment. The first job was with a Spanish start up and an absolute nightmare, working ridiculous hours, quite often through the night. It was about then when I thought of going back to the UK as working 70 hours a week for half the salary you get in the UK isn't much fun. However I decided to give it another 6 months and found a job with an American company, which was much better. About then the economic crisis hit and to be honest I did well out of that as I had large mortgages in the UK and Spain, which suddenly got a lot cheaper. Suddenly I could afford to do many more things, and enjoy where I was living a lot more. Also by then my Spanish had improved to a level where I was reasonably comfortable speaking Spanish all the time. That's also important in places like Madrid as you can't rely on just talking to expats.

So yeah it's possible to make the move just by getting on a plane and trying your luck. But everyone I've met who has done it that way has done it through working in IT or teaching. I have also met others who have been transferred to Spain with their companies, so if you can work for a multi-national with big offices in Spain you may well get that opportunity. The last few companies I have worked for have encouraged movement between European offices so that might be a good option.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes I think it is important to note what type of jobs people have been able to secure without having fluent Spanish: IT and teaching. Working in the Spanish rail industry is pretty much a non-starter without being fluent in Spanish. Would a UK rail company employ a Spanish person with no English? Your best bet is to retrain in one of the above fields get some experience then come over. Alternatively save up as much money as you can and go to some English speaking area like Benidorm and try your luck in one of the bars.
Put the boot on the other foot. Most immigrants who have come to the UK and found work already have at least A2 levels of English. For this they get the pleasure of working nights in factories, cleaning our offices or picking vegetables.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Hey, I wouldn't wait to do an immersion course in Spain to improve your very basic Spansh - I would definitely start working on it NOW.

BTW I took a leap of faith and went for it in the late 60s - sure, the pay was extremely low and the cost of living didn't entirely compensate, but I loved every minute of my years there and my only regret is that I left (and that was for reasons beyond my control).

I suspect that not giving it a try while you are young and have no ties could very well be something that you will regret later. Resilience is the key.

Good luck!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Regarding work now, ye I work in the rail industry which is pretty mixed what I do, I do depot based work for my company plus I also do track work, I have all relevant tickets and cards that allow me to work on track plus a few extras, but thanks for the recommendation on the rail industry, I'd like to know more about where you work and how you got your job in the rail industry in spain overandout ?


I have a surveying degree in the UK and worked as a QS until I quit to come to Spain. Two years before moving over I started to study Spanish, first GCSE and then AS level at evening class.
Arriving in Spain I did an immersion course, then started work in an English speaking call center. My first salary in Spain was approximately 15% of the salary I was earning in the UK (yes, you read that correctly). I also taught English in the evenings (I was doing 14 hr days).
Gradually I got back into the world of construction and engineering. My Spanish got better and I battled for 18 months to get my degree and experience recognized as an equivalent Spanish qualification.
After around 4 yrs of being in Spain I got to a "professional" level of employment and started to earn a "decent" salary. By that I mean about 50% of what I earned in the UK (ignoring inflation).
The rail industry was just by chance, a contracts specialist job came up in an international company and here I am 13 years later. I now earn more or less what I was earning in the UK 13 years ago, maybe a bit more depending on the exchange rate.
I guess that the moral is; be prepared to suffer, be prepared to be in it for the long run, never give up, learn the language to the best of your ability, and also don't let people tell you that it can't be done!


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

"Young people have allowed their opportunities to be destroyed by the small mindedness of an older generation uncomfortable with the new world" 

Very good point, they had a chance to vote "Remain", but most remained indoors!




kaipa said:


> I think it is all very well talking about hard work and dreams etc but unfortunately this modern day positivism ( imported from USA) can lead to some dismal outcomes. Everyone has the possibility of winning the lottery but that possibility doesn't reduce the statistical likelihood of winning.
> Spain has huge employment problems for young people. Large numbers of Spanish youths have relocated to the UK to work in fairly low paid jobs that UK citizens simply refuse to do. The chances of finding work that will support you let alone allow you to enjoy the "laid back" Spanish culture is quite low. In fact without high level Spanish forget it. Too many UK people are here thinking that because they worked in specialised UK work sectors finding such work is easy here. The only Brits I have met who can support themselves and are employed speak Spanish. Yes there are some that have their own businesses aligned with the UK but that usually requires some type of investment and autonomo status.
> If you don't have work within 90 days then in theory you should leave. Prior to Brexit this doesn't happen but watch out things will change..To get health care you have to contribute to the social security system. You can't do this without a work contract or autonomo. Residencia is also required and without work you will have to prove you have a personal income of more or less 600 euros a month. So bear all this in mind. Twenty years ago when I first came we all had free health care, residency was a kind of option as we were all part of the then new European Union and many people were simply paid in the "black". Tax was easily avoided and houses were regularly devalued and paid for in cash to reduce CGT ,plus value etc. Things have changed a lot since then. Many countries seem reluctant to accept the idea of free movement of people hence the occurrence of Brexit.Young people have allowed their opportunities to be destroyed by the small mindedness of an older generation uncomfortable with the new world. The UK government is catering to this new class of voter irrespective of the waste and destruction it will cast over Britain. It's time young people became engaged in politics and fight for the world they will grow up in that has a future not one that is based on the past


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Jack your a young lad, do yourself a favour and see what skills are needed in New Zealand and Australia, train in those skills and move to a country where you don't need to worry about the language.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Jack your a young lad, do yourself a favour and see what skills are needed in New Zealand and Australia, train in those skills and move to a country where you don't need to worry about the language.


Jack you're a young lad, and as such have far more possibility of learning the language than many older Brits who choose to come here in their twilight years.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> Hey, I wouldn't wait to do an immersion course in Spain to improve your very basic Spansh - I would definitely start working on it NOW.
> 
> BTW I took a leap of faith and went for it in the late 60s - sure, the pay was extremely low and the cost of living didn't entirely compensate, but I loved every minute of my years there and my only regret is that I left (and that was for reasons beyond my control).
> 
> ...


I'd recommend doing an immersion course once you've got a bit of Spanish under your belt. An immersion course right from the beginning is very hard work as everything you learn is new, you have no structure to "stick" new things to, so beginners often become overwhelmed with the sheer volume of information that they receive and are unable to take advantage of the course. That usually translates into quite a lot of money being wasted.
For language learning I always recommend doing a little and often, so 30 mins a day is usually more productive than 4 hours on a Thursday evening. If you have classes they are typically twice a week, but in between you should aim to do your 30 mins, and again I always recommend Recyle, Revise and do it again.
There are many threads about learning Spanish - do a search if you're interested.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks guys I'm overwhelmed with the responses I got, that goes to every single one of you that has had a good input in this thread, honestly, thank you

It's so encouraging when people tell you this kind of information, share their experiences, offer their knowledge and their help, it's so much appreciated and exactly what I'm after, I've read all those comments and taken everything on board, there is one thing however

OK, I work in the rail industry, I have no qualifications other than school as I didn't go to Uni, so my experience is basically all I have, albeit it is 6 years worth which I don't consider too bad for my age, but I feel as though the comments regarding re training or getting qualified in a whole new field isn't really something I'm considering, I'll explain why, it will take 2-3 years to study, then maybe find a stepping stone job, 1-2 years, then getting set on with a decent firm and building a solid amount of experience like I have now in the railway, 6 years, so I'm looking at possibly 10 years to train and get experience in another field, by this time I could be married with 3 kids, have ill-health, or even simply my mentality will have changed towards the whole thing, I don't want that, my mind right now is I want a new chapter in life, even if only temporary and right now I feel quite a few things are in my favour (Including this strong mentality of actually wanting to do it) so I was looking at it happening in the next 1-2 years or so, even that's long enough but at least I could get a better understanding of the language in that time

I understand it may take a while to get settled, it may not even work out, it might be a struggle, but tbh, my life changed that much when I split from my ex of 7 years, I'm not doing anything with myself here, I have struggles and problems in the UK, I'm desperate to just sample that life I loved in spain and actually live it rather than just dream about it, it may be difficult, but that's life, alot of things are


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Of course, if you do move to Spain and it works out for you, you could always re-train later there (if you wish to).

Good luck and why not think in terms of maybe one year from now?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> Thanks guys I'm overwhelmed with the responses I got, that goes to every single one of you that has had a good input in this thread, honestly, thank you
> 
> It's so encouraging when people tell you this kind of information, share their experiences, offer their knowledge and their help, it's so much appreciated and exactly what I'm after, I've read all those comments and taken everything on board, there is one thing however
> 
> ...


A lovely post


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Oh and BTW, so interesting to read your stories Chopera and Overandout. Wow, you worked hard to make your lives here!


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you pesky wesky 

That's a good idea about re training whilst being over there, that would be ideal, if things turned out that way, but ye that is the plan and as I say, even that is down to the language, I think if I I could say I knew Spanish (Obviously I'd never be fluent without living there) then I'd be so set in terms of moving tbh, the things I'd have going for me would outweigh the other by lots, I'm hoping in 1-2 years I'm either there, or, taking huge strides in being there, I'm seriously considering another trip out though this summer and seeing what's what job wise, plus it's something to look forward to and hopefully test out my 4-5 months worth of learning the language !


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Jack92 said:


> Thanks guys I'm overwhelmed with the responses I got, that goes to every single one of you that has had a good input in this thread, honestly, thank you
> 
> It's so encouraging when people tell you this kind of information, share their experiences, offer their knowledge and their help, it's so much appreciated and exactly what I'm after, I've read all those comments and taken everything on board, there is one thing however
> 
> ...


If it helps, when I was your age I was working as an engineer in the oil industry. I quit and learnt to program as I felt that becoming a programmer would open more doors for me and allow me to be more flexible as to where I work, etc. This was back in the late 90s, and the demand for prgrammers was so high that I found work within a few months of buying a "Programming For Dummies" book. These days you need a bit more than that to get your foot in the door, but you have the advantage that you can learn all you need to know for free, online. Yes it will take you a year or two of study, maybe to get a certification (although I never did any), and yes you'll need to do a junior roll for a year or two, but that's about it. In fast paced areas such as web development, a lot of the technology is only a couple of years old anyway, so no one has that much experience with it. If you really apply yourself then within 3 or 4 years you could be taking on senior roles, and working internationally. You have to enjoy it though, as it is quite demanding, however I've seen people from all sorts of backgrounds take to it.


----------

